# Ladies hairdresser in Dubai



## Charlotte23

Hi All 

Could anyone please advise me on a ladies hairdresser / salon that doesnt ask AED 600 to cut my short hair? 

Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy

I just had a quick trim at the salon at the greens community shopping center today (can't remember the name of the salon but is the only ladies salon there, just across tips and toes). The hairdresser did exactly what I told her, and I paid 100 dhs. It was an easy job but given the fact that others have charged 600 dhs you mention for basically giving me a Rachel circa 1995, I'm very pleased


----------



## BBmover

I visited my first salon in Dubai for a cut, after 3 months of living here, and paid 160Dhs at Pace e Luce in Dubai Marina Mall. It was a major cut and restyling too. If you want a blow dry its an extra 100Dhs. The male hairdresser, Samar, was brilliant! So guess its better than 600Dhs!


----------



## Jmrs33

I'm a bit particular with my hair (aren't we all?) as I had the same hairdresser for over 20 years in the UK. 

After a couple of attempts I found Brian at SAKS at the palace (souk al bahar) and am happy with the cut, colour, general hair care etc. Hes just chopped my hair for me (again). 

I think the cost for a cut is around 240-300 - not entirely sure as usually have this with a colour or other treatment. 

It's a wee bit more than I would pay in the UK but I'm comfortable with him.

Greenways


----------



## Charlotte23

Big thank you to all of you for the info! 

I truly appreciate it!


----------



## plckid

Go to a Pakistani he will do it for 15 bucks. Cant understand why people spend that much for hair cut.


----------



## dizzyizzy

plckid said:


> Go to a Pakistani he will do it for 15 bucks. Cant understand why people spend that much for hair cut.


15 dhs for a ladies haircut is nonsense. No decent ladies hairdresser will charge that!


----------



## plckid

dizzyizzy said:


> 15 dhs for a ladies haircut is nonsense. No decent ladies hairdresser will charge that!



My bad. Forgot the ladies title


----------



## jame

*600 dirhams?*

omg!!!!!!! 

600 dirhams just for a hair cut? that's hilarious rate for hair cut

you should come over to diera and u will done morrocan bath, manisure pedicure, hot oil, massage (1hour) full body,hair cut, eye brows threading and blow dry for 600 dirhams


----------



## dizzyizzy

jame said:


> omg!!!!!!!
> 
> 600 dirhams just for a hair cut? that's hilarious rate for hair cut
> 
> you should come over to diera and u will done morrocan bath, manisure pedicure, hot oil, massage (1hour) full body,hair cut, eye brows threading and blow dry for 600 dirhams


But the whole point of the thread is that nobody wants to pay 600 dhs for a haircut, especially not with an unknown hairdresser in a random salon.


----------



## jame

well the salon i am talking about they been here in town for more than 10 years and they have many branches all over UAE.


----------



## dizzyizzy

jame said:


> well the salon i am talking about they been here in town for more than 10 years and they have many branches all over UAE.


Well, feel free to recommend it then, as long as is a good one and you don't work for them.


----------



## crazymama

Try my stylist, Moosa - he has a salon in Byblos Hotel, Tecom. Very friendly, can style virtually any type of hair (works absolute miracles for my thick, black, frizzy Indian hair) very reasonable - about 150-200 dirhams for a cut and style!


----------



## helsgaub

I use Momentous in DIFC. They charge 150AED for a trim and 200AED for a total haircut change. Usually give me a really nice blow dry too.


----------

